# Mohair v silk/wool suit



## ntsimp (Jan 5, 2008)

Silk/wool suit vs mohair suit.


I am deciding on if I should purchase a gray suit. There are two versions of the suit one is silk/wool and the other is mohair.

Any suggestions on which one I should get? What are the pros and cons of each? Because I don't know.....


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Both of these are summer fabrics, and that limits the versatility of the suit.

Mohair is a hard fiber, it wears a little scratchy, and it has a sheen. The cloths is probably half mohiar (or less) the rest wool. It's very cool for summer, and can be woven in light weights and still perform reasonably well. It holds a crease well, but when it wrinkles, the wrinkles stay in until steamed out. They won't just "fall" out overnight on a hanger.

Whereas mohair is a suiting, wool/silk is really more of a jacketing. Pure silk is hot and shiney. Blending in some wool cools the cloth down and takes the edge off the shine. Also, the silk gives the wool a softer, nubbier texture that looks more casual.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Very interesting, Manton. I was looking at a Zegna Fabric today from their summer collection. It looked fabulous and was a mohair blend - I was wondering to myself what this brought to the suit, and now I know!

I'm sure you're right about wool/silk blends but the Zegna Trofeo Silk stuff for suits seems very formal to me.


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

*Tussah Silk*



manton said:


> Both of these are summer fabrics, and that limits the versatility of the suit.
> 
> Mohair is a hard fiber, it wears a little scratchy, and it has a sheen. The cloths is probably half mohiar (or less) the rest wool. It's very cool for summer, and can be woven in light weights and still perform reasonably well. It holds a crease well, but when it wrinkles, the wrinkles stay in until steamed out. They won't just "fall" out overnight on a hanger.
> 
> Whereas mohair is a suiting, wool/silk is really more of a jacketing. Pure silk is hot and shiney. Blending in some wool cools the cloth down and takes the edge off the shine. Also, the silk gives the wool a softer, nubbier texture that looks more casual.


Is this material hot to wear Manton IYHO?


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

meister said:


> Is this material hot to wear Manton IYHO?


He doesn't have an H opinion.


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

*Linen / Mohair mix*

Does anyone have experience of a Linen / Mohair 46:54 mix suit fabric. (I have just seen a couple of swatches - beige and navy - from Harrisons)


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

bystander said:


> Does anyone have experience of a Linen / Mohair 46:54 mix suit fabric. (I have just seen a couple of swatches - beige and navy - from Harrisons)


Interesting as this would probably give the linen a sheen which you usually avoid in linen by ironing with a cloth under the iron.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

I have seen linen/mohair suits made up and was not impressed. I like linen and I like wool/mohair blends but this was not one thing or the other.
I think they are made by Spence Bryson IIRC.

*W_B*


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Mohair is a great, hardwearing fabric that stays looking new for a very long time. I regret not having had more suits made from it when I had the chance.


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

*Mohair/Linen/Silk mix*

Any thoughts on a Mohair 50/ Linen 35/ Silk 15, suiting cloth mix? Thanks in advance.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

manton said:


> Both of these are summer fabrics, and that limits the versatility of the suit.
> 
> Mohair is a hard fiber, it wears a little scratchy, and it has a sheen. The cloths is probably half mohiar (or less) the rest wool. It's very cool for summer, and can be woven in light weights and still perform reasonably well. It holds a crease well, but when it wrinkles, the wrinkles stay in until steamed out. They won't just "fall" out overnight on a hanger.


One can go with a much higher content of mohair than 50% and have an excellent summer cloth. Harrisons Cape Kid book has several that are 60% mohair and the regettably pulled Dormueil Tonik book had a couple that were 90% mohair. All fine cloths which perform well for summer.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Indeed, the ten ounce stuff needs to be more than half mohair if it'll be worn in real heat IMO. 

Otherwise it's more of a warm fall and spring suiting.


----------

